# YJ 4x4x4 Pin Mod Tutorial



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

Since I found none on the Internet, I made one!

There is the tutorial to get rid of the clickiness and prevent misalignment!


----------



## Parity (Mar 22, 2010)

It says when I play it
"this video is not available."


----------



## kunz (Mar 22, 2010)

yea but and awesome frog vid comes up


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2010)

kunz said:


> yea but and awesome frog vid comes up



lol awesome


----------



## skarian (Mar 22, 2010)

you can view the vid on his channel (click on the youtube icon, on his post)


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

Weird, it works on my channel, but says ''processing'' when on a normal window!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

It works fine, but I must change the audio since it is copyrighted


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't find a good pin to use....


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 14, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I can't find a good pin to use....



Sewing needles (I'm not if I said this right) make perfect pins.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 15, 2010)

Awesome, doing this for my friend now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 18, 2010)

You are one of the best people out there!
My YJ 4x4 from MPC is coming in, so now I now how to mod it


----------



## theace (Jun 26, 2010)

Where can I buy a YJ? it seems that popbuying does not sell them

Anyone else out there give free shipping? Time's not an issue...

[EDIT] Sorry, I guess popbuying has them  My bad


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 2, 2011)

I was feeling nostalgic of this forum. Well, hello guys


----------



## choza244 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice to see you again, I was thinking of you these days because I was using my modded YJ 4x4, and I remembered when I did the mod based on that video, the bad thing is that the cube popped and I lost one of the little internal pieces.


----------

